
Swedish Covid-19 chief Anders Tegnell: judge me in a year - eternalban
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xh9wso6bEAc
======
IfOnlyYouKnew
Sweden’s economy took a worse hit than any of neighbors because it took them
far longer, in the end, to get it under control. Infections and death are
obviously terrible, at 10x per capita compared to neighboring Finland,
Denmark, and Norway. They are not going to achieve herd immunity, and the
infections were all massed at the start of the pandemic, where far less was
known and, for example, death rates on respirators were 80%, compared to 25%
now.

So at this point Sweden is in worse shape than comparable countries along any
conceivable dimension. They might somehow end up better than others a year
from now by pure chance, or because of smart choices from now on. They have
recently diverged from their earlier eerie parallel track with the US, proving
that they are, fundamentally, a functioning society capable of rational
action.

But, right now, they are behind with nothing to show for it.

So, yeah, I can see why he’d want to delay judgement.

------
waihtis
By principle, a pretty risky and negligient attitude.

On the spectrum of events possible, mass deaths is a viable outcome and this
guy feels OK rolling the dice on it.

